# Subbing Instant Clear Jel For Cornstarch



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Can I substitute an equal amount of instant Clear Jel for cornstarch in my fruit pies?

I'm baking dh and ds a promised blueberry pie today and would like to try it. I hear it's way better than the cornstarch.


ETA:

Nevermind, I found the answer.

For anybody that's interested, it's 1 1/2 T of Instant Clear Jel for every 1T of cornstarch.


----------

